# First Timer



## bigsmooth (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok where to begin. 

My hunting experience can be summed up real quick: I hunted for whitetail 1 year when I was 15 yrs old. That was 21 yrs ago. My dad never hunted and we didn't have land to hunt. 

Now late this fall my wife and I moved an now have 10 acres with about 4 of that wooded. I have 4 young children who I want to be able to experience hunting growing up. My oldest is 7 and he is showing a lot of interest. 
I bought a crossbow in Dec and hunted during late bow but didnt get anything. 


I would really like to give turkey a try this spring. I am learning that there is a lot to it. So I am trying to educate myself as much as possible before spring season starts. 
I have a few questions that I was hoping I could get some advice on. 

1. I have a Mossberg 500 20gauge that I was given a few yrs ago. It is a slug barrel so I don't think that would really work for Turkey hunting. I do have a nice crossbow that I could use. Should I be looking into a turkey gun? If so, should I be looking at 12 or 20gauge? 

2. My son is 7 1/2. When is a good age to get him shooting and into hunter safety? Would a 410 or a youth model be a good gun to get him started shooting? 

3. I have been told to look into a good box call to get started practicing. I have been looking at some good youtube how-to videos. 

4. I guess the last question for now is how hard are turkeys to field dress? 

I'm very green on all of this and am somewhat embarrassed about it, but I really want to be able to properly educate my kids so that they can enjoy hunting.

Thanks in advance for all advice


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

bigsmooth said:


> Ok where to begin.
> 
> My hunting experience can be summed up real quick: I hunted for whitetail 1 year when I was 15 yrs old. That was 21 yrs ago. My dad never hunted and we didn't have land to hunt.
> 
> ...


Do not be embarrassed we all have to start somewhere. There is not a finer sport to introduce young hunters too.. 

I would pick up a copy of Ray Eyes Practical Turkey Hunting Strategies, Ray is one of the better hunters in the country and does a great job of covering all aspects of turkey hunting.. This book will give you a good idea of what the sport entails and should provide a great foundation for you to build your knowledge of turkeys and there hunting. It will also allow you to ask more specific questions on other aspects of the sport. I think you can read most of it here. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=ukYqfB3PmfIC&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

good,,,maybe even great questions. so in order that i can rememer them,,,,
7 is old enough to have his own bbgun with dads supervision only. 

start managing the woods and land for rabbit and squirrel. the number 1 and 2 starting game animals for kids,,,,and for you too. for rabbit learn to make correct brushpiles , called rabbitat,,, they need a place to live, also plant some clover for them to eat. squirrels eat acorns and other nuts and berries, avoid cutting trees they need. and a fun project for you and you son is to make squirrel houses. look up on line to learn how. they need a place to live too.
for turkey,,, suplimental feeding might get them in the habit of visiting your land. and i bet the michigan turkey federation or what ever its called can give good tips on that.
your gun is a good one,,, for this reason,,,a shotgun can hunt almost anything, and the one you have has many barrels available. its very easy to swap them out, and way cheaper then buying new guns for everything.

now when the boy gets a little older,, i'd say 10, but his maturity level is what counts here,,, get him a nice .22 rifle. perfect for squirrel and sitting rabbit. then a 20 ga shotgun. with light loads easy to shoot, and at 61 i still favor that gun for squirrel rabbit , even deer with a slug. it is my go to gun. i only step up for goose to a 12 ga

as to dressing turkey,,,like any animal its very easy if done right.
if your trying to figure it out on your own,,,its rocket science.
best to hook up with someone that actually has experiance. once you learn its fast easy and not very messy. 

well that all i can remember so thats all i have to say about that....:SHOCKED:


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

You should be proud of giving your children these experiences. They'll remember them forever. 

I would recommend an h&r 20 gauge single shot. It works great for turkey. It's a cheap starter gun for you. and all your kids will grow into it. I still use mine which I bought when I was 11 for turkeys.

All you really need for turkey is a gun some camo, box call and 1 or 2 decoys. You can add from there over the years.

Remember turkeys see in color so being in camo head to toe and completely still is very important.

Youtube is always a good place to learn calls and how to breast out birds. My kids love breaded turkey nuggets.
Wild turkey is alot tougher than domestics so breasts are about the only thing worth harvesting IMO.
Best of luck with your new adventures.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I would get to know your neighbors and explain that you want to get your kids into turkey hunting and that you are also new. Perhaps you will get an invitation and access to more property in your area Ask them if there are turkeys in your area year round and what they think about the population.


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

ezcaller said:


> I would get to know your neighbors and explain that you want to get your kids into turkey hunting and that you are also new. Perhaps you will get an invitation and access to more property in your area Ask them if there are turkeys in your area year round and what they think about the population.


Good advice you can never have too many turkey hunting spots.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Good comments for your questions so far...you've come to the right place!

The one thing I would contribute is to find a smooth barrel for the 20 ga that has exchangeable chokes. Then get a turkey choke for it and you are in business at an effective range at least equal to the xbow with the opportunity to quickly reload!

Also, having started with a box call myself I would instead recommend a slate/glass pot and striker like the one Rod Benson makes. Much greater variety of sound with better volume control.

I would respectfully disagree wit the recommendation to purchase the single shot H&R for the youngster. I know a lot of us grew up with them as a first gun, but my experience teaching Hunter Ed as has shown me that in the hands of younger kids they are too difficult to safely and effectively handle. When we had 12 year olds as the youngest HE students it wasn't a great concern, but now with no real age minimum we are seeing kids come through that are 7-8 years old. Little hands have trouble cocking the hammer and they mete out some punishment on recoil. We have had better success with youth model 20s like the Remington 870. The youngster learns how to use a safety (cross-bolt on the Rem, Mossbergs have the tang) and you can control the shells loaded at any given time. 

Where are you located? Plenty of people here that would take you under their wing!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Much greater variety of sound with better volume control.


 A good box can be played whisper soft as well as loud and can realistically create yelps, cutting, fly down cackles, gobbles, gobbler yelps, kee kee runs, cluck and purr with a wide range of tones.. 

When I first got around folks that could truly run a box I was astonished at the realism and versatility. Alot of guys are taking box calling to the next level and its scary good.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> A good box can be played whisper soft as well as loud and can realistically create yelps, cutting, fly down cackles, gobbles, gobbler yelps, kee kee runs, cluck and purr with a wide range of tones..
> 
> When I first got around folks that could truly run a box I was astonished at the realism and versatility. Alot of guys are taking box calling to the next level and its scary good.


Agreed DG, but the kids and newbies I put on a slate pick it up quicker than the box call. One can make a lot of noise with a box, but it it requires more finesse than a beginner may be able to handle IMO.


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Agreed DG, but the kids and newbies I put on a slate pick it up quicker than the box call. One can make a lot of noise with a box, but it it requires more finesse than a beginner may be able to handle IMO.


I think it's best to try them all. Personally I started on a box. I can run a box well and a diaphragm. But still sound like a dying cat on a slate. 
Just picked up a new mini box from Greg Abbas at the delta plex last weekend. It's about half the size of a reg box. I'm getting some pretty good sound out of it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

I would also add to keep it simple. When getting into any new kind of hunting it's easy to go overboard with all the stuff out there. A jake & hen decoy, a call your comfortable using and some camo are all you need to start. I can say from personal experience fumbling around the woods with too much gear is a good way to fail.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't forget to apply for your license before Feb 1. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> Don't forget to apply for your license before Feb 1.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 speaking of which,,,just acouple days now...(yippie)


----------

